# Adding 3 phase service to existing space



## mjesse (Feb 17, 2011)

DISCLAIMER: Not even close to my area of expertise.

Existing multi-tenant building 60% occupied.

Current tenant space has 100 amp panel in unit. All meters are in separate electrical room.

New tenant has proposed using a vacated 3 phase service from the electrical room, and running an additional service to the tenant space.

His plan is to rework the existing 100 amp for existing lighting and convenience circuits, and use the new 3 phase for his proposed addition of deli coolers and refrigerators.

Space will then be serviced by 2 meters.

Any input is appreciated.

2006 IBC

2005 NEC

mj


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 17, 2011)

Is there a question?


----------



## pnorthrup (Feb 17, 2011)

I believe that I would have to ask for new fault current calculations with the new motor contributions included, plus new total load calculations


----------



## mjesse (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess the question would be in regards to having two meters for the tenant space.

It seems to me that NEC 230.2 (D) permits this.

Just looking for any "red flags" as this is outside my comfort zone.

Once the applicant applies for permit, consultants will be used for plan review.

This came to me as a general question prior to application submittal.

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 17, 2011)

You're not dealing with the service once you're in the tenant space.  That's all outside or in the electrical room at the meter stack.

What they're wanting is common.  Many times, a strip mall will be built with a 200a panel for each 20-40' wide bay.  A restaurant may lease 3 bays, and end up with 3 panels and 3 meters, hence 3 bills.


----------



## north star (Feb 17, 2011)

*$ $ $ $*

mjesse,

If actually wanting two separate meters to the "new" tenant space,

each meter will need to be legibly & permanently identified

( see Article 225.37 ).....To answer your question though, "Yes",

they can have two separate meters to their space if desired ( see

Article 230.2(A) thru (E).

*$ $ $ $*


----------



## raider1 (Feb 17, 2011)

north star said:
			
		

> *$ $ $ $*mjesse,
> 
> If actually wanting two separate meters to the "new" tenant space,
> 
> ...


Unless each tenant space is a separate space Article 225 does not apply.

Also the service disconnecting means is most likely in the electrical room and the supplies to the tenant space would be feeders.

Meters do not really have any bearing when dealing with what constitutes a service.

If there is a main disconnecting means ahead of the meters the meters are not part of the service but are just in series with the feeders.

A tenant space can be supplied by multiple feeders.

Chris


----------

